# Lawn Tractor won't start.



## HawgFan (Mar 4, 2011)

I recently bought a Troy Bilt Model 13AJ609G766 18.5 HP 42" cut Bronco lawn tractor. It is approximately 6 years old and has not been run for about 4 years. It looks like new and the battery is new. The problem is when you turn the key on nothing happens...no volt meter reading, no lights, won't turn over, etc. The previous owner says he could never figure out what was wrong with it and had never taken it to a repair shop. Any ideas where to start?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome HawgFan.Bye
Check ground maybe loose or needs good cleaning,also check other wires for mice chewing,plus check safety switches..pto,seat etc.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

First off, id unhook all the wires to the motor and see if that runs first- then start to troubleshoot the electrical.

Id say from what you described is power isnt getting to anything- most tractors use a fuse or relay from the battery to the ign switch- if the switch doesnt have 12 volts power- it wont start. Id check the saftey switches ( or bypass them temporarily to see if theyre at fault) .

More then likely corrosion has set in to some of the electrical pieces- depends if it sat inside or outside for those 4 years.

Itll take some time to search out the issue- id look for a good wiring diagram for it and try to track it down.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Sounds like a blown inline fuse somewhere..


----------



## PaulR (May 25, 2011)

Looks like he never figured this out, or came back for help.
Looking at the model number, I have the identical unit.
maybe he's subscribed and will come back.
P


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What do you think causing problem Paul.?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if he remembered to lock the park-brake?they won't do anything if you don't.More than likely,though,it's a loose connection,corroded terminal ,or varmints.I've worked on a couple of this model,and found that if they sit awhile,sometimes just a few months,the terminals on the ign. switch get corroded.


----------



## PaulR (May 25, 2011)

Thomas said:


> What do you think causing problem Paul.?


As above are good suggestions. This particular tractor is riddled with safety switches all over the place. I was going to suggest I could pull some wires here and there on mine and see what effect each one has to duplicate his situation.
This would be the non-technical--yet somewhat logical way to attack the problem


----------



## HawgFan (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks guys.....been busy with graduations and preparations for them....I'm sure you all understand. I'll check all of the suggestions listed above. It has set for 4-5 years, but it was only used once and looks like brand new. I might even be able to get to one of MY projects this weekend. Everyone have a great Memorial Day and Semper Fi to all of those to whom it applies. :usa:


----------

